# Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Guten Abend zusammen,
ein Freund und ich (beide Schüler im letzten(!) Jahr; beide volljährig) möchten zusammen einen PC-Service "gründen". Da wir beide sehr viel Fach- und Praxiswissen im Bereich Hard- und Software haben, möchten wir hierbei folgende Dienste anbieten:

- Rechner-Konfiguration mit persönlicher Beratung:
Kunde fragt an --> Beratungsgespräch --> Kostenvoranschlag (Hardwarekosten + Arbeitsaufwand) + Rechner-Konfiguration (je nach Anwendungsbereich, persönlichen Wünschen, etc.) --> Bestellung + Zusammenbau + Betriebsbereitschaft herstellen (OS installieren, Treiber installieren, AV installieren, etc.) --> Auslieferung

- Aufrüst-Service:
ähnlich wie bei "Rechner-Konfiguration mit persönlicher Beratung"

- Reperatur-Service
Kunde fragt an --> Schilderung des Problems --> Abholung des Rechners --> Fehlersuche --> Abrechnung nach Arbeitsstunden + evtl. Hardwarekosten --> Auslieferung

Das wären unsere 3 Hauptangebote. Ich weis nicht, ob es für meine Frage notwendig ist, aber ich hab es mal dazu geschrieben, damit Ihr euch ein Bild davon machen könnt.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Was müssen wir bei der Gewerbeanmeldung beachten? Reicht es, wenn wir ein einfaches Nebengewerbe anmelden, da unser "Hauptarbeitgeber" ja noch die Schule ist? Wie sähe es nach der Schulzeit aus?

2. Müssen wir den Stundenlohn für unsere Arbeit im Vorfeld angeben (beispielsweise auf einem Werbeflayer bzw. einer Werbeanzeige in der Zeitung)?

3. Gilt das auch bei einem Kostenvoranschlag? Können wir also den Preis, den wir im Vorfeld ausgemacht haben, verlangen, ohne den Arbeitsaufwand zu dokumentieren? Können wir, bei einer unerwarteten Erhöhung des Arbeitsaufwandes einen höheren Preis verlangen, als es im Vorfeld ausgemacht war oder müssen wir davor den Kunden informieren?

Ich hoffe ich habe meine Fragen nicht zu schwammig formuliert und bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
Dante1611


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2013)

Belege erstmal ein Kurs zur Selbständigkeits Gründung oder so ähnlich. Da gibts einiges mehr zu beachten, Rechnungen mit ausgewiesener MwSt. Steuern ans Finanzamt abdrücken und das in vorleistung ! Steuererklärung beim Steuerberater was auch sehr teuer ist, eine private Krankenversicherung!  Und und und. Also wie du siehst so leicht ist das nicht.


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Belege erstmal ein Kurs zur Selbständigkeits Gründung oder so ähnlich. Da gibts einiges mehr zu beachten, Rechnungen mit ausgewiesener MwSt. Steuern ans Finanzamt abdrücken und das in vorleistung ! Steuererklärung beim Steuerberater was auch sehr teuer ist, eine private Krankenversicherung!  Und und und. Also wie du siehst so leicht ist das nicht.



Hmm, ich dachte, dass nicht so viel Bürokratie auf uns zukommen würde, wenn wir nur ein Nebengewerbe anmelden würden und dafür würden wir ja alle Anforderungen erfüllen:

- der voraussichtliche Umsatz liegt unter 17,500€/Jahr --> Kleinunternehmerregelung (keine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung)
- da als Schüler unser AG die Schule (im weitesten Sinne) ist, steht uns keine monatliche Hinzuverdienstgrenze im Weg
- unser Arbeitsaufwand beträgt in der Woche (vorerst) nicht mehr als 15h, somit bräuchten wir keine extra KV

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müssten wir am Ende des Geschäftsjahres nur die Umsatzsteuer bezahlen. Dafür würde es ja reichen, wenn wir einfach über das ganze Jahr unsere Einnahmen und Ausgaben dokumentieren. Da es voraussichtlich relativ übersichtlich bleiben wird, könnten wir die Steuererklärung ja auch selbst machen (bzw. hätten wir dabei Hilfe von Bereits-Unternehmern).


----------



## Fexzz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Ihr müsst aber ja auch irgend 'ne Art der Versicherung oder Sicherheiten oderso haben. Was macht ihr, wenn was kaputt geht? Ihr müsst ja auch 'ne Gewährleistung oder Garantie auf eure PC's geben. Was macht ihr, wenn jemand seinen Computer zurückgeben möchte?

Oder jemand bestellt und kann dann nicht zahlen?

Für sowas muss man abgesichert sein. Das ist als Schüler nicht einfach.


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*



> *Voraussetzungen*: Volljährigkeit oder Genehmigung des Vormundschaftsgerichts


Ist das gegeben?
Dann schau doch mal hier: Gewerbeanmeldung: Bayerisches Wirtschaftsministerium


----------



## DumBaz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Hier mal einen Wiki-Link, damit ihr Wisst was auf zu Kommt

Existenzgründung

Vielleicht schaut ihr mal in eurer Nähe ob es dort "Existenzgrüdungs-Seminare" der Handelskammern oder Innungen gibt.


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Wir hätten zusammen Rücklagen von bis zu 4.000€. Gewährleistung könnten wir auch ganz normal auf die Rechner geben, da wir ja die Garantie des Herstellers hätten. Beim Kauf eines Rechners planen wir, dass der Kunde eine normale Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren auf die Teile bekommt - unsere Arbeitszeit, die wir darin investieren müssten, wäre da natürlich mit inbegriffen.
Im Falle eines Defekts würde das Ganze dann so aussehen:

Kunde meldet Defekt --> Abholung --> Fehlersuche und Behebung; Wenn Fehler = HW-Defekt --> Garantiefall

Wenn jemand bestellt und nicht bezahlen kann ist das natürlich blöd, aber eben ein Risiko, welches wir mit einplanen müssen - ganz klar! Jedoch haben wir dann immernoch den Rechner, welcher ja auch einen gewissen Wiederwert hat (auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht auf 100% herauskommt).
Wir haben uns überlegt, bei einem Komplettrechner-Kauf eine prozentuelle Anzahlung zu fordern oder dem Kunden eben die Möglichkeit auf Vorauskassenzahlung zu geben. Somit hätten wir zumindest eine gewisse Sicherheit bzw. die Abdeckung unserer Arbeitszeit.

Bei einer Rückgabe des PCs haben wir immernoch den Rechnerzusammenbau, welchen wir als Dienstleistung berechnen können - und die kann man ja nicht "umtauschen" oder?

Uns ist klar, dass das ganze mit Risiken verbunden ist, aber wir möchten es einfach versuchen und falls es, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht klappen sollte, können wir ja immernoch die Konsequenzen ziehen und aufhören...

EDIT:

@derP4computer
Wir sind beide volljährig, aber Danke für den Link!

@DumBaz
Wir haben vor die Tage mal dem Gewerbeamt einen Besuch abzustatten. Ist es möglich dort eine Umfassende Beratung zu erhalten?


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Ihr solltet erstmal einen Fachkaufmann machen.


Bilanzen , Steuern , Umsatzsteuer , Gewerbeanmeldung ,

Einzelunternehmung , AG , KG , Gmbh , usw 

Wobei ihr ja zu zweit seit und eine Einzelunternehmung nicht geht wieder KG   dafür muss man auch ne Notarielle Urkunde haben und man muss zur Gründung mehr als eure 4000 € haben.


----------



## DumBaz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Das Gewerbeamt gibt dir nur Rudimentäre (Anfangs) Infos, ruf einfach mal bei der Handelskammer oder Innung an, die geben dir/euch die Nötigenden Infos.

Sinnfoller ist es aber wenn du/ihr versucht ein Existenzgründungs-Seminar zu finden und zu absolvieren.

In dem Existenzgründungs-Seminar bekommst du/ihr genau die INFOS die du/ihr braucht um eine Firma/Geschäft zu Gründen.

Beim BWMi kannst du dir eine Info-Mappe besteelen die dir/euch noch viel Mehr INFOS zur Existenzgründung liefern wird.

Z.B. Finanzierung, Kredite, Vorsorge, Haftung, ...

Auch solltest du/ihr ein Konzept haben, das du/ihr später auch vorlegen könnt um zu belegen das du/ihr das auch Ernst meint und keine "Gaudy" von dir/euch ist.

auch das Arbeitsamt/JobCenter gibt bereitwillig INFOs zur Existenzgründung


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Meistens komme auch Gründungkosten von bis zu 500 € hinzu....


----------



## rabe08 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Egal was gewerblich macht, ohne eine Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung ist das S-E-L-B-S-T-M-O-R-D.

Kleines Beispiel: Ihr schraubt an elektrischen Geräten rum. Da ist Strom drin. Netzseitig sogar 220V. Ihr macht einen klitzekleinen Fehler und setzt das Gehäuse unter Strom. Ein Vater von 4 Kinder, 32 Jahre alt, wird dadurch leider zum Pflegefall. Also, der junge Mann hatte einen Jahresverdienst von 45.000 Euronen. Er hatte noch rund 36 Arbeitsjahre vor sich, macht 36 x 45k €, die Ihr ihm nun schuldig seit. Macht 1,620 Mio €. Dabei noch nicht einmal erwartete Gehaltssteigerungen eingerechnet - Jupp, das kommt dazu. Aber Schwamm drüber. Immerhin hat seine ärztliche Versorgung bis zur Reha 450.000 € gekostet. Intensivmedizin ist teuer und er lag 2 Monate im Koma. Die Reha war günstig, nur 120.000 € - ich glaube Du ahnst, wer das zahlen muß... Achso, seine Frau kann die Pflege nicht alleine leisten, sie hat immerhin 4 Kinder zu versorgen. O.k., der ambulante Pflegedienst ist gar nicht so teuer, ist ja nur teilzeit. Mit 1.800 € im Monat seit Ihr dabei. Zum Glück wird er aufgrund seiner gesundheitlichen Schäden nur 71 Jahre alt. Und nicht vergessen, Schmerzensgeld seit Ihr ihm auch noch schuldig. Bei solch Schädigungen können das auch in Deutschland hohe Beträge sein. Setzen wir mal konservativ 250.000€ an. Rechnen wir mal zusammen: Einmal nicht aufgepasst macht knapp 3,3 Mio €.

Das ist ein Extrembeispiel, aber alleine wenn wg. eines PCs von Euch eine Wohnung abfackelt, kommen schnell 250.000€ zusammen - ohne Personenschäden. Und träum nicht mal davon, den Joker weiter zu reichen, die Big Companies können sich viel geilere Anwälte leisten als Ihr...

Tut mir einfach den Gefallen - wenn Ihr es macht nicht ohne Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung. Eine Privathaftpflicht sagt ein solch Fällen nur "Schade, aber nicht unser Problem".


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Also wird es schon allein durch den Faktor, dass wir das ganze zu zweit gestalten wollen, kompliziert?
Wir haben wirklich nur vor das ganze als Nebentätigkeit (neben der Schule) zu machen, um uns etwas (mehr) Geld dazu zu verdienen und unserem Hobby nachzukommen. Nach der Schule machen wir beide auch eine Ausbildung, bzw, ein Studium, weswegen es uns gar nicht möglich ist, das ganze als Haupttätigkeit zu führen.

Gäbe es denn vielleicht andere Möglichkeiten um die anfallende Bürokratie möglichst zu minimieren? Wir sind beide auf dem Gymnasium und sind in den Grundlagen eigentlich relativ bewandert was die einzelnen Unternehmensformen und Bilanz angeht.

Wir wollen uns einfach neben der Schule etwas Geld dazuverdienen und das ganze steuerrechtlich absichern.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Die sollten es einfach Komplett sein lassen.

Den das soll nich böse sein !!!

Denkt der TE viel zu oberflächlich und nich tief greifend......


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Dann bietet doch einfach eure Dienste und vieleicht nen bissel PC n00bs Unterricht usw. in der Zeitung an. Das ist dann so wie Babysitten und brauch kein Gewerbe


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Wäre das beste

Oder bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen die Dienste anbieten


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Sprich, es gibt im Endeffekt keine Möglichkeit das ganze so zu gestalten, dass es für unseren Rahmen sinnvoll ist?
Wir würden wirklich gerne Komplett-PCs anbieten, da es, unserer Meinung nach, eine sehr lukrative Marktlücke ist, gerade in unserer ländlichen Gegend...
Falls das nicht klappen sollte: Gäbe es dann zumindest die Möglichkeit einen Reparatur-Dienst anzubieten? oder hat man dann gleich wieder das selbe Risiko, das rabe08 beschrieben hat?

Um Werbung zu betreiben haben wir uns überlegt in der lokalen Wochenzeitung zu inserieren, Flayer zu verteilen oder eben auf Online-Medien wie eBay-Kleinanzeigen und Facebook, bzw. andere Portale zurückzugreifen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich würde eher das letztere Anbieten. ....

Beratung.  So wie hier im Forum bzw ein zusammenbau Service 

Aber alles halt nur auf "Hobby Basis"    nich das man euch ein gewerbe nachweisen kann......


Wenn man zB bei Ebay zu viel im Monat Verkauft ist das auch schon ein Gewerbe 

Du siehst also ist alles sehr Kompliziert und nicht einfach.....


----------



## DumBaz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

die erste Frage die du/ihr euch stellen sollted ist: Wer HAFTET bei Schäden.

Ich sehe das Prob darin das du/ihr erstmal dsa Klären sollted, bevor du/ihr euch dem Gedanken hingibt "Selbsständig" zu werden.

Egal wie du/ihr euren Service anbieten wollt, Die Haftung sollte vorher geklärt sein.

Auch ein "Reparatur-Service" ist eine Firma, die für edweilige Schäden haften muss, und das kann Teuer werden wie Oben beschrieben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

Haften tun beide immer mit dem KOMPLETTEN Privat Vermögen !  

Sprich Auto Roller Fernseher usw alles weg.

Da es beide sind bleibt nur eine UG.  ( GmbH in Gründung)  

Oder KG.   Wobei da Kostet die Gründung 500 €   dazu Komplimentär Vertrag vlm Notar usw


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher das letztere Anbieten. ....
> 
> Beratung.  So wie hier im Forum bzw ein zusammenbau Service
> 
> ...


 
Wenn mir niemand nachweisen kann, dass ich das ganze als Gewerbe betreibe, sondern nur auf "Hobby-Basis", muss ich dann trotzdem haften, eigentlich ja nicht, da es ja auf Eigenverantwortung desjenigen läuft, der die "Leistung" in Anspruch nimmt, oder irre ich mich da wieder?
Mit "Ich" meine ich im folgenden natürlich immer "Wir" (also mein Freund und Ich)...


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du/ihr eigentlich bist/seit?

Und nachdem was da alles auf einem zu kommt ist das PC Geschäfft auch nicht mehr so lukrativ. Du kannst die Teile ja auch nicht einfach im Verbrauchermarkt einkaufen und dann noch groß Gewinn drann machen, du brauchst erstmal einen vernünftigen Großhändler und der gibt dir auch nur nen guten Preis wenn du z.b. 30 Graka´s statt nur eine kaufst.



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Wenn mir niemand nachweisen kann, dass ich das ganze als Gewerbe betreibe, sondern nur auf "Hobby-Basis", muss ich dann trotzdem haften, eigentlich ja nicht, da es ja auf Eigenverantwortung desjenigen läuft, der die "Leistung" in Anspruch nimmt, oder irre ich mich da wieder?




Nein dann sind es natürlich wieder ganz andere Bestimmungen, halt keine Gewerblichen sondern eher Private. Z.b. wenn du was fahrlässig kaputt machst kann man dich ja anzeigen! Ob man das dann tut ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Es besteht ein ganz schmaler Grad zwischen gewerbe und nich gewerbe....

KUNDE 1   ist total zufrieden

KUNDE 2   alles top. Nach einem jahr geht das netzteil kaputt. Er kommt zu dir  du sagst nene nix da ich hafte nicht.

Kunde 3 kennt Kunde 2 

Kunde 2 geht zum Anwalt.   Verklagt dich  auf Schadensersatz  hat Kunde 3 als Zeugen


Zack wird euch auch Gewerbe unterstellt.....


Solche Szenarien haben wir alles durchgekommen auf der Meisterschule. mit TOP Anwälten.

Meiner Freundin wurde damals lange her auch Unterstellt ein gewerbe zu betreiben weil sie fast täglich babysitting gemacht hat , woher die das wussten k.a


----------



## DumBaz (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Der Grad zwischen Gewerbe- und nicht Gewerbemässig ist so schmal das man IHN so gut wie nicht mehr sieht.

Was ich dir/euch vorschlage, sofern du/ihr das wirklich durchziehen wollt, ist, Macht einen ""Beratungsvertrag" in dem klargestellt wird was du/ihr macht, wer Haftet und was das ganze Kosten soll.
mit dem Vermerk das es auf "Freiwilliger Basis der Hilfestellung" ist.

Alles andere könnte fatal für dich/euch sonst enden.


----------



## Dante1611 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Klar, stimmt schon. Wenn wir das ganze nicht als Kleinunternehmen führen können, ist es natürlich nicht lukrativ genug und somit sinnlos.
Aber um nochmal auf das Kleinunternehmen zurück zu kommen:
Es wäre dann ja eigentlich möglich, dass eben nur EINER von uns beiden das Gewerbe auf seinen Namen anmeldet, womit es dann ja theoretisch möglich wäre ein Kleinunternehmen zu gründen, wie ich es schon in einem der ersten Posts beschrieben habe. Das einer von uns beiden dann noch mitarbeitet und wir uns den Gewinn unter der Hand teilen sollte ja eigentlich kein großes Problem sein. Es wird ja wohl kaum Schwarzarbeit nachweisbar sein...
Wenn dann dieses Kleinunternehmen besteht ist es ja auch kein Problem eine Betriebshaftpflichtsversicherung abzuschließen.

Unser Plan bestünde im Übrigen darin, einen hochwertig konfigurierten und zusammengebauten Rechner zu einem vernünftigen Preis anzubieten. Deswegen können wir auch auf normale Einzelhändler-Ware zurückgreifen, denn selbst, wenn man damit einen Rechner zusammenbaut, hat man immer noch mehr Leistung, bzw, hochwertigere Teile, als in einem Fertig-Rechner Marke Doofmarkt o.Ä..


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Sag jetzt mal erstmal wie alt ihr seit!

Und es gibt ne Menge PC Läden die dir auch zusammenbauen was du willst, das wären dann z.b. die wo du die Teile kaufen willst. Nur das diese Läden die Teile natürlich billiger als du bekommen da sie ja sogar an dir Gewinn machen kannst du ja logischerweise garnicht mit den ihren Preisen mithalten.
Sehr naiv bist du und unter 18 warscheinlich nichtmal Vertragsfähig was ja schon heißt du kannst nichtmal eine Rechnung ausstellen und damit hat sich das ganze ja dann auch schon.
Schmink dir das lieber alles schnell wieder ab und mach das wenn du älter bist.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Januar 2013)

Einfach den Startpost lesen.. 


Dante1611 schrieb:


> ein Freund und ich (beide Schüler im letzten(!) Jahr; beide volljährig)


----------



## Dante1611 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Wie ich in den vorherigen Posts schon 2-mal geschrieben habe, sind wir beide volljährig, also 18 und 19 Jahre alt. Von daher sollte es mit der Vertragsfähigkeit eigentlich auch keinerlei Probleme geben.

Es kann durchaus sein, dass wir mit unserer Strategie nicht den Erfolg einfahren, den wir uns daraus versprechen, aber darum sollte es hier eigentlich gar nicht gehen...
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass es ein lukratives Geschäft sein KANN, da es in unserer Umgebung (wie schon gesagt: ländliches Gebiet) im Umkreis von 30km keinen Computerladen gibt - und ich sehe den Drogeriemarkt um die Ecke nicht als Computerladen an, weil er Druckerpatronen anbietet.
Das wir mit Onlineversandhändlern, wie z.B. HW-Versand vom P-/L-Verhältnis nicht konkurrieren können ist klar, jedoch haben wir den Vorteil, dass wir vor Ort agieren können und direkter am Kunden sind.
Wie gesagt: Wir wollen es einfach mal zusammen versuchen, sofern es möglich ist das ganze ohne großes Startkapital und mit möglichst geringen laufenden Kosten (bspw. Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung) zu starten und dabei noch steuerrechtlich abgesichert zu sein.


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

OK, spielen/spinnen wir mal deinen Dedanken des "Kleinunternehmertums" durch.

Du meldest ein Gewerbe an -> Firma Klein Krauter PC

So jetzt hast du deine Firma und must für so ziemlich alles Sorge tragen, Räume, Telefon/Fax, Versicherung, Ware, ...

Jetzt hast du Deine Firma und du hast dich auch schon mit den Medien auseinander gesetzt, Sprich, Zeitung, Flyer, Web-Seite,...

Ich als Kunde hab nun einen PC gesehen, in einer deiner Anzeigen und bin daran Interessiert Ihn bei Dir zu Kaufen.

Erst kommt das Telefonat mit Dir um mich zu versichern das der angebotene PC auch Lieferbar ist, Nö isser nicht  .
Da Du ja den in deiner Anzeige präsentierten PC nicht liefern kannst, versuchst du nun mir ein auf Mich abgestimmten PC zusammen zu stellen.
Also Gehäuse, MB, CPU, Ram, SSD, HDD, ODD + SW solls dann sein.

Bis hier ist noch nix schlimmes Passiert, aber schon hier ist Abzusehen was jetzt kommt.

Du must rum telefonieren um die Teile zu Organiesieren, du must Zeit einplanen Wann und Wo du den PC zusammenbauen willst (Deine Gewerberäume hast du vielleicht noch nicht).

Zu allem verdruss ruft dich ein Einzelhändler zurück das die Teile die du Bestellt hast gerade nicht lieferbar sind und erst in ca 3-4 Wochen wieder lieferbar sind  , bösis Faul des Einzelhändlers

Nun rufst du mich zurück um mir Mitzuteilen das die von mir Gewünschte PC-Konfiguration nicht lieferbar ist und du bist geneigt den Auftrag zu Stornieren oder mir eine andere Konfiguration anzuieten.

Das hat bis jetzt ca 2-3 Tage inanspruch genommen.

Was du aber in all der Eile vergessen hast, war, Ich wollte den PC eigentlich in 7 Tagen geliefert bekommen.

Jetzt setzt langsam die Nervosität ein, ob du den Termin noch halten kannst und ob ich vielleicht abspringe von dem Kaufangebot.

Da wir aber eine übereinkunft getroffen haben, das Der PC jetzt nach ca 10 Tagen geliefert wird, gibt es dir ein bischen Luft.

Doch was passiert da, Ein Betrunkener hat dein Lieferwagen geschrottet, da er mit seinem Alt Wagen frontal in die Seite gefahren ist. So´n Mist, Kein Lieferwagen 

ich kann mir vorstellen das du jetzt Denkst, Auweija was für einen scheiss Schreibt den der da

Ich kann dir nur versichern, das mir genau das vor gut einem Jahrzehnt genau so passiert ist und ich habe das nach gut 3 Monaten wieder fallen gelassen,
den meine beiden Partner waren nicht dazu im Stande sich Sachgerecht zu verhalten.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Ich denke du hast jetzt schon eine Meng gehört von dem was dagegen spricht , aber wenn du dich eh nicht abringen lassen willst hat es ja auch kein sin mehr weiter drüber zu diskutieren. ES IST auf jedenfall kein Spaziergang wie du es dir mal eben neben der Schule her vorstellst.
So viel Wissen was du brauchst um nicht aussversehen mit dem Gestz in Konflikt zu geraten, So viele Kosten die da auf dich zukommen, Gewerbeschein, Steuern, Werbung, Betriebskosten, Anwälte, Steuerberater, Lohnsteuern, Krankenkasse, Retouren, Versicherungen, die Standard verlust geschäffte die man automatisch auch einfährt, das Startkapital (was ist wenn 10 Leute ein PC auf einmal wollen das könnt ihr doch garnicht stemmen), der Kunde wird ebensowenig zu frieden sein wenn du sagst das du was einschickst wegen einem Defekt denn innerhalb 14Tagen steht ihm der Sofortersatz zu! und und und (und das noch ohne Großhandels Connection!)
Und das alles willst du mal ebenso ohne VERNÜNFTIGES Grundwissen, ohne Existenzgründer Kurs oder der gleichen je gemacht zu haben, ohne jegleiche Erfahrung im Einzelhandel neben der Schule her machen.
Nimms mir nicht böse, ich würde es dir ja gönnen. Aber so einfach ist das nicht, du glaubst garnicht wieviele Leute dadurch in die Ruinen gegangen sind und das mit dem nötigen Wissen und keiner Schule nebenbei.


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Heute ist es nicht mehr so Einfach ne Firma inner Garage zu Gründen ala HP, Apple und Co.
Die bestimmungen sind um ein vielfaches Gestiegen und die Zeit die dir bleibt um das alles umzusetzen hast du ja auch nicht.
Bei mir war das damals ein Fulltime-Job und der hat auch nicht lange gefruchted


----------



## Dante1611 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Genau, dein Beispiel trifft unser Vorhaben in den gröbsten Zügen, allerdings gibt es ein paar Sachen, die bei uns definitiv anders gedacht sind.

1. Die Infrastruktur (Internet, Telefon/Fax, Arbeitsräume, 2(+) Lieferwägen) wäre von vornherein gegeben
2. Die Ware wäre bei uns nicht gelagert und wird nur auf Bedarf bestellt (eben nach erfolgreicher Beratung und Auftragseingang). Je nachdem wird dem Kunden angesichts der Lieferbarkeit der einzelnen Teile (eventuell könnte man auch auf lieferbare Teile oder auf einen anderen Versandhandel umschwenken) ein Termin vorgeschlagen, bis wann der Auftrag spätestens abgeschlossen ist.
3. In einem möglichen Flayer würden wir keine Fertig-Angebote anpreisen, da wir jeden PC auf den jeweiligen Benutzer und seinen Aufgabenbereich anpassen werden. Und so würde das ganze dort auch festgehalten werden.

Ich verstehe auf jeden Fall dein Bedenken und freilich ist man vorsichtig, wenn jemandem so etwas schon einmal selbst passiert ist - ganz klar. Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall nochmal genauer mit der Sache auseinandersetzen und uns noch genauer erkundigen.

Ich bedanke mich auf jeden Fall schonmal für eure vielen, sehr konstruktiven Antworten! Sind wirklich sehr gute Gedankenanstöße dabei!


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Wie ich deinem Post entnehme willst du dich also wirklich mit deinem Freund das durchziehen

Dann lege ich dir den BWMi-Link wärmstens ans Herz und wünsche dir und deinem Freund alles Gute

Bei der BWMi bekommst du Kostenlos weitere Infos bezüglich deine Selbsständigkeit


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Also, mal abgesehen von den vielen "Kleinigkeiten", allein zB rechtsichere AGBs, darfst du  beim Umsatz nicht vergessen, dass da auch das dazukommt, was die Hardware kostet bzw. was ihr dafür bekommt. 

Es geht ja bei den 17.500€, die noch als "Kleinunternehmen" unter die vereinfachten Regelungen fallen, um den Umsatz, nicht nur um den Gewinn.

Also: wenn jeder von euch auch nur 10 Std/Woche arbeitet und 10€/Std verdienen will, das sind dann schon 100€/Woche x 2 Nasen x 52 Wochen = 10400€. Im Schnitt nur 1 PC zu je 500€ pro Monat, dann seid ihr schon in der Summe bei über 16000€. Da ist quasi Null Raum mehr für die Kunden, die "nur" ne CPU, Grafikkarte, Festplatte, Windows usw. bei euch besorgen...


Und wo du auch aufpassen musst ist, ob bestimmte Dinge, von denen Du sagst "die sind ja eh da", nicht trotzdem in die Umsatzrechnung mit reinmüssen. An sich ist der Umsatz das, was ihr einnehmt, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ihr bei euren Preisen dann nicht doch ein paar andere Kostenfaktoren miteinrechnen müsst, die eure Preise und somit den Umsatz so erhöhen, dass eure Rechnung mit "keine 17500€" nicht mehr aufgeht.


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

zum Umsatz gehört alles was bei dir/euch über die Ladentheke geht, also HW, SW + Service.

und wenn ich so sehe das dein Spielrahmen nur 17,5K Euronen sind, sehe ich da kaum Raum zum Vorran kommen.

Ich will dir deinen Traum nicht Madig machen, aber ich habe das gefühl das du da ein bischen Blauäugig rangehst.


----------



## DumBaz (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Wenn du magst kannst du ja hier anfangen


----------



## Supeq (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*

Die Idee ist nett und um mal in die Selbstständigkeit reinzuschnuppern eine tolle Sache (wenn ihr euch umfassend informiert und beraten lasst).

Wenn es euch allerdings primär darum geht, das Taschengeld aufzubessern, dann könnt ihr als Angestellter mehr Geld in kürzerer Zeit verdienen 

jmfc


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*



Supeq schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nett und um mal in die Selbstständigkeit reinzuschnuppern eine tolle Sache (wenn ihr euch umfassend informiert und beraten lasst).
> 
> Wenn es euch allerdings primär darum geht, das Taschengeld aufzubessern, dann könnt ihr als Angestellter mehr Geld in kürzerer Zeit verdienen
> 
> jmfc



DAS würd ich aber nicht so einfach behaupten, da du damit ja so was wie "Getränke ausliefern" oder "im Büro helfen" oder so was meinst, also sicher keine 10€/STd  . Wenn ich zB "offensiv" in meinem Bekanntenkreis und dem meiner Eltern "werben" würde, dass ich für zB 50-100€ ein Paket anbieten würde "Beratung zum PC-Kauf inkl. Zusammenbau des PCs und Windowsinstallation" (die Hardware muss derjenige dann selber bestellen und mir vorbeibringen), und dazu noch Anbiezte, für 15€/Std beim Einrichten eines PCs, Routers usw. oder Einbaue eines neuen Hardwareteiles helfe, würd ich mit wenig Aufwand einen netten Nebenverdienst haben. zb den PC würd ich einfach abends zu Hause zusammenbauen, während ich fernsehe, die vorige Beratung dauert keine halbe Stunde. Das ist dann rein zeitlich gesehen gefühlt GAR kein Aufwand, wenn das im Schnitt vlt. 1x die Woche ist. Bei 4 PCs pro Monat hab ich dann schon mind 200€ sicher, dazu ab und an mal hier 15€, mal da 30€ - das find ich viel leichter zum "Taschengeld aufbessern", als wenn ich irgendwo in einem Laden oder Büro oder so 2x die Woche 4-6 Stunden anwesend sein muss oder sogar 5x die Woche je 2Std, aber plus Hin+Rückweg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewerbeanmeldung als Schüler*



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Unerwünschte Inhalte
> 
> 4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte
> 
> ...



Das hier geht wohl definitiv über allgemeine Fragen hinaus und dem TE wird dringend ans Herz gelegt, jemand kompetenteren zu fragen, als ein PC-Forum. Kleinselbstständigkeit ist keine Hexerei, aber wer 4000 € investiert, sollte wissen, was er tut.


----------

